# Things to buy: Water alarm



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

I noticed that Harbor Freight has a sale on water alarms ~$5:
 46 retail A

This is a low-tech way to avoid overfilling/overflow problems if you don't have a high tech solution or don't enjoy watching the tank being filled. While at the store, consider getting the GFCI outlet and plastic clamps (clamp hose to tank while filling) if you need them.

Frank
I like watching grass grow


----------

